# What is the security slot in the new iMac?



## lelereb (Jan 18, 2002)

What is the security slot in the new iMac?
Visible at "http://www.apple.com/imac/specs.html".

Where is the reset button?

Apple speakers takes power supply from the iMac or need an external supply?


----------



## dsnyder (Jan 18, 2002)

The security slot is for physical security.  It allows you to lock the machine down to a solid object so no one can walk away with it (particularly useful in university clusters).  This is a standard sized slot that most laptop locks use.

I don't know about the reset button.  I assume it has one, but I guess that's not exactly a selling point for the sales literature. 

I believe the speakers do draw power from the iMac, which is why they use a proprietary plag/jack.  Note that one of the specs under "audio" is an internal 18 watt amp.


----------



## simX (Feb 4, 2002)

I do believe there is no reset button on the new iMac.... which is a shame.  Oh, well... I'll be using this cube for a while now, so I don't really care.

And yes, the speakers draw power from the iMac... an added benefit is they no longer have the annoying digital amplifier or whatever like the cube's speakers had.


----------



## Jasoco (Feb 13, 2002)

There's been a Security slot on just about every Mac (If not every Mac) since the beginning. It would be for schools or businesses so noone can walk away with your investment. You insert a steel hook and braided steel wire anchored to something bolted down and viola! Security.


----------



## 10bellies (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by simX _
> *I do believe there is no reset button on the new iMac.... which is a shame. *


There isnt one....the best you can do is to hold the power button down for 5 seconds and shut the whole system down.

Seems a stupid way of doing it, but hey...what do we know...


----------

